# Elinchrom Scanlite



## kristalee (Jul 5, 2017)

Hey there,

I'm fairly new to artificial lighting, but not to photography 

I purchased the Elinchrom Scanlite on a recommendation.  However, when I received the light, it has a UK power cord and not a North America standard.  I've searched around without any success on purchasing a power cord, and feeling a bit stumped.  

I appreciate any info or leads.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 6, 2017)

Contact Elinchrom; it may be as simple as exchanging your current power cord .


----------

